# Happy Birthday to one of the legends of the sport!



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

July 14 marks Albert Beckles' 81st birthday! This guy competed forever and had a biceps peak, hell, a physique that many would call unmatched to this day.

















YouTube Video














*WHERE'S MY CAKE?*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

*Albert Beckles' Competitive Record*

1965
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 3rd

 1966
Mr Britain - NABBA, 5th
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 6th

 1967
Mr Britain - NABBA, 3rd
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 1st

 1968
Mr Britain - NABBA, 2nd

 1969
Mr Britain - NABBA, 2nd
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 3rd
Mr World - IFBB, Medium, 2nd

 1970
Mr Britain - NABBA,  Winner 
Mr Europe, Medium, 1st
Mr Europe,  Overall Winner 
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 2nd

 1971
Mr Britain - NABBA,  Winner 
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Universe - IFBB,  Overall Winner 
Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 1st
Mr World - AAU, Medium, 1st
Mr World - AAU,  Winner 
Mr World - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st

 1973
Mr Europe - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Mr Europe - IFBB,  Overall Winner 
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 1st

 1975
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 2nd

 1977
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 7th

 1978
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 8th

 1979
Best in the World - IFBB, Professional, 3rd
Grand Prix Pennsylvania - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 7th
Universe - Pro - IFBB, 2nd
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 2nd

 1980
Universe - Pro - IFBB, 4th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 4th

 1981
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Belgium - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix California - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Louisiana - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Massachusets - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix New England - IFBB,  Winner 
Grand Prix Wales - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix World Cup - IFBB, 6th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 2nd
Professional World Cup - IFBB, 6th
World Grand Prix - IFBB, 2nd

 1982
Grand Prix Belgium - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 4th
Night of Champions - IFBB,  Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 5th
World Pro Championships - IFBB,  Winner 

 1983
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Las Vegas - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Portland - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Switzerland - IFBB, 5th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, 7th

 1984
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB,  Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 4th
World Grand Prix - IFBB,  Winner 
World Pro Championships - IFBB,  Winner 

 1985
Night of Champions - IFBB,  Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

 1986
Olympia - IFBB, 4th

 1987
Grand Prix France - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Germany (2) - IFBB, 6th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 7th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 3rd

 1988
Chicago Pro Invitational - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix France - IFBB, 11th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Spain (2) - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 7th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 5th
Olympia - IFBB, 15th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 10th

 1989
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix France - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, 11th
Grand Prix Melbourne - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Spain (2) - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix US Pro - IFBB, 4th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 8th
Olympia - IFBB, 15th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 4th

 1990
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 9th
Houston Pro Invitational - IFBB, 11th
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB, 12th
Night of Champions - IFBB, Did not place

 1991
Grand Prix Denmark - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Switzerland - IFBB, 8th
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB,  Winner 
Night of Champions - IFBB, 7th
Olympia - IFBB, Did not place
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 12th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB, 5th

 1992
Chicago Pro Invitational - IFBB, 16th
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB, 8th


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday.  Very impressive


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Wikipedia lists his birth date. Eighty-one! Crazy how time flies.

*Albert Beckles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## rayray1295 (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Al.you are a legend.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Albert Beckles, I haven't said that name out loud in ages. 

81 years young?! It's such a shame we've gotta get old.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow i didnt know he was that old! Killer physique genetics arent fair sometimes lol!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> in the early 90's I got a chance to meet Albert Beckles and see him guest pose, I guess he would have been around 60 then, he was a cool cat.



Do you remember where that took place? Things tend to blend together for me. lol

Looking at his competitive record above, I saw Beckles place 7th at the 1989 Arnold Classic and then place 9th at the same show the following year. Was able to attend the ASC from its inaugural event to 1992. Never got to meet him, unfortunately.

Did shake hands with Sonny Schmidt as well as meeting greats like Dave Draper, Ron Love, Lenda Murray, Frank Hillebrand (RIP), and so many others. 

Shawn Ray just did a lengthy interview with Lee Labrada. I hope Beckles is available for similar treatment. No idea where he's located.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2011)

in the early 90's I got a chance to meet Albert Beckles and see him guest pose, I guess he would have been around 60 then, he was a cool cat.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in good company for my Bday!  We also count Gerald Ford as another Bastille Day baby!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess there's something to be said about us Cancers.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I'm in good company for my Bday!  We also count Gerald Ford as *another Bastille Day baby!*



Happy Birthday (almost)!








IronAddict said:


> I guess there's something to be said about us Cancers.



w00t! 

47ronin on Rx pm'd me this YouTube video! I had seen it but _forgot about it._ D'OH!






YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Al and Sassy!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

Noticed there's a part two to the Drasin/Beckles interview:






YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2011)

Albert Beckles is easily the greatest bodybuilder to be world class over the longest amount of time. The guy looked great in 4 decades of the sport, and now at 80+ still is amazing.


----------



## wisco (Dec 14, 2011)

Those old guys are so much greater than today's bridge trolls


----------



## xtreme_growth (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------

